# While sitting here



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*watching the news , it was filled with scenes from Afghanistan and I noticed all the Toyota pickups..filled with weapons.. I think the current term is "Technical" ... and then I had a vision of my 1 ton Dodge cummins after the SHTF and thought of how it would look with a quad 50 mounted in the back...OR!! a Minigun !!! this could be fun!! ...probably not but... nice daydream!... how would it look?.. slight lift, bigger rough country tires.. all those goodies... damn wish I knew how to play with photo shop .*


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> ... and then I had a vision of my 1 ton Dodge cummins after the SHTF and thought of how it would look with a quad 50 mounted in the back...OR!! a Minigun !!! this could be fun!! ...probably not but... nice daydream!... how would it look?.. slight lift, bigger rough country tires.. all those goodies... damn wish I knew how to play with photo shop .


You mean something like this?










Which I was going to mock up for you but in searching for images to use I found the above image at Mini gun | The Last Goddess


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I buy one...the tailgaters up here in RI need something to get their attention away from their cell phones and back to their driving!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*That works!!!... toss in a 4 deuce mortar and we're in business!!... *


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! Ive always wanted to make a mock mini-gun or AA looking gun to bolt to the bed of my truck. Nothing that actually works (cant afford that) but something that looks intimidating from 30-50 feet! I bet Magus could make one!!!:2thumb:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Don't overdo it...*



TheAnt said:


> Awesome! Ive always wanted to make a mock mini-gun or AA looking gun to bolt to the bed of my truck. Nothing that actually works (cant afford that) but something that looks intimidating from 30-50 feet! I bet Magus could make one!!!:2thumb:


In 1978, RI was recovering from the effects of "The Blizzard of 1978" and received a lot of help from a group of military re-enactors (like the Civil War guys) but who had restored equipment from later wars (WWI to the Vietnam conflict). They used their restored Jeeps, half-tracks, deuce and a halfs, etc. to ferry people and supplies around the snowbound state. One guy received a visit from the FBI. Seems he had recovered a dummy test missile from the desert and restored it and mounted it on a towable rocket launcher trailer  and was driving around the state with it (where do they find this stuff?) They calmed down when he showed them that it was a completely inert empty rocket casing.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

efbjr said:


> In 1978, RI was recovering from the effects of "The Blizzard of 1978" and received a lot of help from a group of military re-enactors (like the Civil War guys) but who had restored equipment from later wars (WWI to the Vietnam conflict). They used their restored Jeeps, half-tracks, deuce and a halfs, etc. to ferry people and supplies around the snowbound state. One guy received a visit from the FBI. Seems he had recovered a dummy test missile from the desert and restored it and mounted it on a towable rocket launcher trailer  and was driving around the state with it (where do they find this stuff?) They calmed down when he showed them that it was a completely inert empty rocket casing.


There would be THAT possibility... wouldnt want to attract undue attention from the feds but it would be awesome to look at a mini-gun in the back of my FJ-40 (which I have yet to obtain)!


----------

